# Anyone here win the DV Lottery... and currently lives in the USA?



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi,

It would be nice to hear from anyone who won the DV Lottery and currently lives in the USA.

How long did the whole process take?

How long did you have from receiving the green card, until you had to be in the USA?

Does the green card expire? How long do you have?

And... how did you go about getting a job in the USA?


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

No one!?!??!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Give it a bit more time. IIRC, we have one or two forum members who are in the US thanks to the diversity lottery - but not everyone stops by here every day. (And in the summer, some are off on vacation or just outdoors and away from the computer.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

